# UMFRAGE: Wie schnell ist Eure Downloadgeschwindigkeit?!



## Dominik10 (7. März 2009)

Hallo Community,
ich hab eine Frage an Euch.

Wie schnell ist Eure Downloadgeschwindigkeit?

Meine Downloadgeschwindigkeit beträgt max. 650 kb/sec.

mfg Dominik


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2009)

habe ein 25000/2500 kbit/s abo und komme, wenn es gut läuft, auf 24000/2000


----------



## DoktorX (7. März 2009)

DSL 5000 @ DSL1500


----------



## ShiZon (7. März 2009)

Hab eine 16000 DSL Leitung und die Downloadrate schwankt kräftig zwischen 80 kb und 1.2 MB das liegt aber daran, das ich in einem Hochhaus wohne.  

Der Durchschnitt liegt circa bei 600 kb.


----------



## Ernie123 (7. März 2009)

Mit DSL 3000 aufm Land 360KB/s.


----------



## Mothman (7. März 2009)

Meine ist max. 1,5 MB


----------



## SCUX (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  sieht man nix  
Download 20.205
Upload 1.092


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. März 2009)

DSL 16+ Leitung mit T-Home
---------------------------
ca. 13.000 kbit  (ohne TV)
ca. 10.000 kbit (mit TV)


----------



## onliner (7. März 2009)

Machts einfacher mit diesem Speedtest und postet gleich eure Ergebnisse als Link!
http://speedtest.net/

meiner z.B. mommentan :-/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noxious (7. März 2009)

Was DSL 2000-ähnliches über Funkanbindung zum Nachbardorf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessanter Test. Das zeigt das, was im Optimalfall dasein sollte.
Obwohl ich gerade drei downloads am laufen habe


----------



## Mothman (7. März 2009)

Also mein alter Inet-Anschluss war schneller. Ich habe nicht bedacht, dass ich ja vor kurzem umgezogen bin und jetzt einen anderen Anbieter und ein anderen Tarif habe. Aber bisher reicht der Speed mir noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AurionKratos (7. März 2009)

Stinknormales DSL 2000. Werde aber bei Vertragsende vermutlich auch zu was schnellerem wechseln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dumbi (7. März 2009)

Arcor DSL 2000:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. März 2009)

Freenet DSL 2000, Vertrag endet zum Glück in November   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shirib (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (7. März 2009)

lol..Server Anchorage..


----------



## Rabowke (7. März 2009)

ALICE DSL

~1.2mb/sek Download ( sehr konstant )
~1mbit Upload

das alles für 30 EUR, kann ich mich nicht beschweren. 
Noch ist mir VDSL zu teuer, vorallem weil es im Moment nur als Triple-Play Angebot der Deutschen Telekom vertrieben wird. Da ich aber vor einigen Tagen gelesen hab, das die Telekom VDSL losgelöst und separat vermarkten will, dazu der Konkurrenz Zugang geben 'möchte' ... freu ich mich schon auf VDSL25 oder gar 50 ( kostet bei der Telekom lediglich +5 EUR mehr, je nach Verfügbarkeit ).


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succer (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter23 (7. März 2009)

Dominik10 am 07.03.2009 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> ich hab eine Frage an Euch.
> 
> Wie schnell ist Eure Downloadgeschwindigkeit?
> ...



1,3 MB pro Sekunde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Jetzt auch sichtbar_


----------



## fiumpf (7. März 2009)

20 MBit down, 1 MBit up; für 30€ mit Phoneflat ganz ok.


----------



## Succer (7. März 2009)

fiumpf am 07.03.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> 20 MBit down, 1 MBit up; für 30€ mit Phoneflat ganz ok.


kabel oder? hätt ich ja auch gern, aber is hier nich verfügbar...


----------



## Muckimann (7. März 2009)

ich hab 8 kbyte/s oder anders gesagt isdn, hab ich jetz gewonne?

mfg


----------



## Mothman (7. März 2009)

Muckimann am 07.03.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab 8 kbyte/s oder anders gesagt isdn, hab ich jetz gewonne?
> 
> mfg


   Und dann gehst du auf diese Seite hier? Gibst du morgens die Adresse ein und wenn du dann von der Arbeit kommst, ist die Seite fertig geladen.


----------



## Muckimann (7. März 2009)

ja so ähnlich hab die page geöffnet, bin dann rauchen gegangen, war auf klo und hab mir ne pizza warmgemacht und die verputzt, dann bin ich einkaufen gefahren, hab freunde besucht usw...  
was soll ich machen?!

offtopic: mir fällt grad auf dass ich wenn ich einen post abschicke, benutze firefox, links unten steht: "www.google-analytics.com wird gelesen" und nichts mehr passiert, woran liegt denn sowas?

mfg


----------



## SCUX (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese Speedtests zeigen Alle sehr unterscheidlich an   
ich hatte einen gemacht mit meiner neuen Unitymedia 3play 20.000er, und ein anderer Test zeigte mir 5980 und eine Arcor Leitung an   :-o     (die hatte ich vorher...Verwechslung kann es eigentlich nicht geben, da Arcor übers Telefonkabel ging, und 3play über TV Kabel  )


----------



## El_Cativo (7. März 2009)

Muckimann am 07.03.2009 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> offtopic: mir fällt grad auf dass ich wenn ich einen post abschicke, benutze firefox, links unten steht: "www.google-analytics.com wird gelesen" und nichts mehr passiert, woran liegt denn sowas?
> 
> mfg


Adblock Plus FTW   

@Topic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (7. März 2009)

128kB

Ich liebe es (TM)


----------



## chbdiablo (7. März 2009)

Freenet DSL 2000, früherer Tiscali Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrUnK3n (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : ka kriegs net hin mit dem bild ^^ 
edit2: danke bonkic


----------



## Succer (7. März 2009)

@DrUnK3n das "IMG" und das "URL" müssen klein geschrieben sein. Hab mal nicht auf deinen Post geantwortet, damit du's noch editieren kannst


----------



## Zapped (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur der Ping ist irgendwie ungewöhnlich. 

Bei anderen Tests stimmt das Ergebnis wieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

